# Minnesota, Mayo Clinic



## Indy (Feb 22, 2008)

I know this isn't really about timeshares, but we just found out that we need to take our daughter to the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN.  Does anyone know anything about the area.  Looking for a nice hotel close to the Clinic.


----------



## klynn (Feb 22, 2008)

I would recommend the following downtown hotels: the Holiday Inn Express or the Hilton or the Radisson. They are all connected to the Mayo through the skyway system and it is so nice not having to worry about parking at the Mayo. If you have an Entertainment Book, I have been able to get Entertainment rates at the Holiday Inn Express. I have stayed numerous times in Rochester and would only recommend these 3 downtown hotels. Hope this helps!


----------



## Indy (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you so much!!  Having never been there before, it is nice to have someone with inside information.


----------



## Willowbrook (Feb 26, 2008)

You could also try priceline. These are some of the hotels you can name your price on at the bottom.

This website will tell you how to successfully bid.  Here's what the hotels are going for in MN when you name your own price.

http://p198.ezboard.com/Minnesota--All-Other-Cities/fpricelineandexpediabiddingfrm273

My guess is if you went with 3 or 4 stars, you would get the Marriott of Radisson, but not sure.


ROCHESTER 

Rochester 

4 Star 
Marriott 

3 Star 
Radisson Plaza LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW

2 Star 
Kahler Grand Hotel LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW (previously rated a 3*)
Holiday Inn Rochester City Center (Mayo Clinic) LINK TO HOTEL REVIEW
Kahler Economy Inn and Executive Suites 

Rochester North

2.5 Star
Country Inns & Suites

2 Star
Extended StayAmerica Rochester North


----------



## citymouse0_1 (Feb 27, 2008)

I stay in Rochester regularily.  I would recommend the Marriot, Hilton Garden Inn, or Radisson.  They are all downtown connected to the skyway.  If you need any other info please feel to email me.

Chris


----------



## julle (Feb 28, 2008)

We go up there for yearly check up and actually enjoy our visit as we fortunately we do not have any serious issues.

I will also recommend staying downtown at a hotel with a skybridge to the clinic. This way you can easily go back to your room if there is a break between your appointments.

If money is an issue, you should know that most outlaying motels have good skuttle service to the clinic and you do not have to pay for parking. Parking go for $ 10-15 at downtown hotels per day and posssible the same at the public garage.

My wife and I wich you a good trip and hope you will get positive results at the clinic.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Mar 11, 2008)

*Avoid the Kahler*

Unless location is more important than anything and you can't get into one of the other downtown hotels, my previous experiences at the Kahler compel me to warn against staying there. On two separate occasions, what passed for "customer service" was horrendous (on one occasion, it was so offensive I canceled my reservation and went elsewhere for the remainder of my stay). Yes, this can happen anywhere, but in the hospitality business, it's inexcusable when there is so much competition out there.


----------



## Diane (Nov 19, 2008)

I take it from this thread that there are no timeshares close to Mayo Clinic in Rochester.  It looks like both my son and I need to spend some time at Mayo Clinic there and would, of course, prefer a timeshare.  Neither of us has ever been there.

Thanks,
Diane


----------



## Michael (Nov 19, 2008)

*No timeshares near Mayo*

Unfortunately, there are no timeshares anywhere close to the Mayo Clinic unless you go to Mayo Clinic Scottsdale or Jacksonville!

- Michael


----------



## Diane (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, Michael.   We have stayed at several different timeshares that were very convenient to Mayo Scottsdale and very nice.  Will miss that in Rochester.

Diane


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 19, 2008)

Diane,
If you are going to be spending "some time" there, then check with the Mayo's Social Services Department.  I would be fairly certain that they have discounts at some hotels, serviced apartments, and hotels with mini kitchens.  I know when Jerry was in UCLA they gave me a list to work from.  They weren't cheap, but they were 20% off prevailing rate, and the one I chose not only was walking distance, but provided a free breakfast.  I also had a mini fridge and a table and chairs, so I could bring in dinner.  

Fern



Diane said:


> I take it from this thread that there are no timeshares close to Mayo Clinic in Rochester.  It looks like both my son and I need to spend some time at Mayo Clinic there and would, of course, prefer a timeshare.  Neither of us has ever been there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Diane


----------



## kcirbodmot (Nov 20, 2008)

Diane said:


> I take it from this thread that there are no timeshares close to Mayo Clinic in Rochester.  It looks like both my son and I need to spend some time at Mayo Clinic there and would, of course, prefer a timeshare.  Neither of us has ever been there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Diane



I think Fern's post will get you closer to what you want. I no longer live in Minnesota, but 12 or 13 years ago when my dad was admitted to one of the hospitals there for treatment, my mom stayed in an apartment nearby that was essentially intended as a short-term home (with kitchen) for family members of those who were in any of the local hospitals. I don't know how she found out about the place, but Mayo's Social Services Department is probably a great place to start.

Good luck, and have a safe trip.

Tom


----------



## kcirbodmot (Nov 20, 2008)

kcirbodmot said:


> Unless location is more important than anything and you can't get into one of the other downtown hotels, my previous experiences at the Kahler compel me to warn against staying there. On two separate occasions, what passed for "customer service" was horrendous (on one occasion, it was so offensive I canceled my reservation and went elsewhere for the remainder of my stay). Yes, this can happen anywhere, but in the hospitality business, it's inexcusable when there is so much competition out there.



I personally second that experience - including having canceled my reservation and gone elsewhere.

Tom


----------



## Diane (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks, Fern.  Will contact Social Services.  In the meantime I checked BiddingForTravel.com and its list of hotels in Rochester.  Looks like bidding for a 3 star would avoid the Kahler which is lower rated, and be almost certain to get one of the following three which are all close to Mayo:

3 Star 
Marriott 
Radisson Plaza 
Courtyard 

Diane


----------

